# [Regular Season Game 70] Houston Rockets vs. Detroit Pistons



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(44-25)/(33-33)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, March 18, 9:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Artest / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Stuckey / Afflalo / Prince / McDyess / Brown*


_*Preview*_


> The Houston Rockets managed to overcome the absence of their leading scorer in their last game to beat a fellow Western Conference contender.
> 
> The Detroit Pistons didn't fare as well without their top offensive option.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Going down the home stretch right now. Gotta win every game we can. Cant really say much about how important this is. Im sure we all know, and the team knows already.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Game time!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Decent start so far.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Pistons with 7 OREB this game, thats the only reason why its so close. They are shooting like 25% for the quarter to our 50%. But took a ton more shots


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Come on Timberwolves, they are taking the Hornets down to the wire in the 4th


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Where is everyone...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Here I am. Chuck Hayes is my hero.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it Wolves lost on a last second dunk by West. Damn that crappy defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man we just cant pull away...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

42-38 Rockets at the half


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Too many offensive rebounds.

Plus why the **** have we only shot 2 free throws!? Tony Brothers must be officiating.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I have to work on my Cold War paper :S


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Pistons 11 points off turnovers but somehow they are shooting 31%. Woohoo!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao is not a good defender. It's because he's tall then all these people want to try and shoot over him and because of that they end up taking bad shots.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We're making Kwame Brown look like Dwight Howard.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

As always, we play down to the level of our competition.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, down by 1 going into the 4th quarter... ugh


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao more than 30min without FT.:sarcasm:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn you Prince.....................


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yao & Ron coming on?>


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Can we please secure a rebound!? And get Yao and Artest back in there.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Aggressive D on that possession. Let's go Rockets!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

You can't stop the Yao!!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

This game is making me cringe...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone here chatting live with Blinebury on Chron.com?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I miss Yao. I wish he was like this every last 2:00 mins of 4th Quarters...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That would've been a sickass block.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yikes!!! Aite DEFENSE!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Thank god that missed. Rest Yao for a bit then keep giving Yao the ball and watch him put the game away.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, overtime...


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luis Scola is da man!!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Another great defensive possession from he Rockets. Keep feeding Yao!!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Luis Scola! My friend from Argentina!!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The fact the game is thise close with AI, Sheed and Rip out for the night disturbs me.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Crap 5 fouls on Kwame.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest chokes the game away again. Come on hit some free throws.....


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Just close this ****. No surprises please! Both Denver and New Orleans won so we need to keep our ground.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

At least now the game is in our hands.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Artest keeps trying to keep the last shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Crap 2nd OT now...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice start to the 2nd OT


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice little run here in the 2nd OT


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice 7 point lead. 

Need to close this out.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Artest scares the crap out ofmeon last second situations. Yao is beastin today.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

double digits baby


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn you Affalo


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I swear somebody always has a career game against us.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Bull**** call.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

I hate it whenever Ron Artest tries to take that big shot.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Who's better at making games interesting than the Rockets


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rockets win!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

And its finally over.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao was incredible tonight.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice game by Yao today. I only started watching in the 4th, but that's when he got going. Needed this game against a non-contending Detroit (seems weird saying that) team with AI, Hamilton, and Sheed injured.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

From this game, I think Brooks still need to learn how to close down a big game. He missed a chance at the end of first OT. A win is a win though, even though it was a long battle.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston 106, Detroit 101 (2OT)*
> 
> This is the sort of contest that I would scoff at ESPN for wanting to put on air, especially back in July when they put these sorts of schedules together. Much respect to Detroit and Houston, but these are two teams that hate to run, and the two of them going against each other is usually box office poison.
> 
> ...


BDL - Behind The Box Score


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> From this game, I think Brooks still need to learn how to close down a big game. He missed a chance at the end of first OT. A win is a win though, even though it was a long battle.


Brooks needs to learn to keep his dribble until the pass is there.


----------

